# Michael Venom Page Interview



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Really good interview for those who can spare the time.

Despite being talented, I've thought MVP was a bit of a dick. Seems I wrong though, as MVP seems like a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He's always seemed sound in interviews. Back after like his second fight he was being told he's a cross between Jon Jones and Anderson Silva and he denied it, saying he's just MVP and wants to fight his own style. Liked that, seemed like he was keeping it humble.

I wish he'd tone down the ring walks though. When the door closes, I'm cool with him being a dick. It's very successful and he's not just doing it for ticket sales because he's done it since he was fighting in front of 100 people at the Irish Open every year. But his ring walks make me think he's a dick.

Tempted to whip out the old MVP sig but until he fights more actively, he's too hard to be a fanboy of.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He's always seemed sound in interviews. Back after like his second fight he was being told he's a cross between Jon Jones and Anderson Silva and he denied it, saying he's just MVP and wants to fight his own style. Liked that, seemed like he was keeping it humble.
> 
> I wish he'd tone down the ring walks though. When the door closes, I'm cool with him being a dick. It's very successful and he's not just doing it for ticket sales because he's done it since he was fighting in front of 100 people at the Irish Open every year. But his ring walks make me think he's a dick.
> 
> Tempted to whip out the old MVP sig but until he fights more actively, he's too hard to be a fanboy of.


He explains that in this interview. Basically says he can't talk a fight like Conor, but noticed how someone like the Rock can have the crowd in the palm of his hands just by his posturing, so thats what he does, copies of the rock. It's his way of self-promotion.

Also explained why he stared at the guy he subbed in his last fight. It was because when he entered the cage the other guy was screaming for him to look at him. So he did, when the fight was over.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Also explained why he stared at the guy he subbed in his last fight. It was because when he entered the cage the other guy was screaming for him to look at him. So he did, when the fight was over.


Heh, with the context... thats pretty cool.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Love watching this guy fight. Bellator has been building him up really slow. I can't wait until he fights a real name so we can see what he can do.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Love watching this guy fight. Bellator has been building him up really slow. I can't wait until he fights a real name so we can see what he can do.


Did you see his last fight against Holloway?

If that first punch was clean KO, it would have been the coolest KO is MMA history. Period.

Here it is, first fight of the highlights.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723865160343920640


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Spite said:


> Really good interview for those who can spare the time.
> 
> Despite being talented, I've thought MVP was a bit of a dick. Seems I wrong though, as MVP seems like a genuinely nice guy.


I kind of thought the same thing. I will have to reevaluate after listening to that.


----------

